# Russian Join - don't miss this



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

If you are like most knitters, you hate to weave in ends. Here is the best way I've seen to deal with this tiresome task.






It will free up more time to spend on KP.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I use this join. It works really well and is easier and you don't have knots in your project.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

I would like the aspect of not seeing loose ends unweave themselves. This is one of those so simple things, why didn't I think of this. It's in my toolbox now!


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Great demonstration! Thank you! I can't wait to try the "Russian Join!" So glad you shared this!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I always wondered about that. I now know that the Russian join is the same join I was taught in a spinning workshop only the teacher called it the Spinners join. It's good to know. Thank you.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I use this join all the time- love it!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you. Handy hint and I've bookmarked it.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the Russian Join. I have been afraid to try this method but will give it a try on my next yarn change. I have been worried that it would make the yarn too thick in the area where the yarn is joined.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think it would be any thicker than if you wove the ends in. If you think it would, try making the individual strands different lengths. I just think this is a great solution for me.



Neeterbug said:


> Thanks for the link to the Russian Join. I have been afraid to try this method but will give it a try on my next yarn change. I have been worried that it would make the yarn too thick in the area where the yarn is joined.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I have heard about this but never saw it done. Definately going to do it. Thanks.


----------



## wildwinding (Nov 20, 2011)

I think this group is great! I needed to know how to do this for one of my projects I would like to do, I'm new to group and just starting to knit and crochet after ten years off and a little lost getting things going again, age doesn't help with memory either!! Thank you for info.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

did you see all that yarn nice


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I decided to turn on the captions and it is hilarious. Give it a try without the sound on and see if you know what is meant by them.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

bevmckay said:


> I have heard about this but never saw it done. Definately going to do it. Thanks.


I agree 100%. That is so neat.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have heard of this, but never used it. I will now!
Thanks for the link.


----------



## greenapples (May 7, 2012)

Thanks! I am going to try it right now. Looks really good.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I have always used this method just did not have a name for it.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

So, you are joining in the middle of a row? Is that the idea?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

rubberlegstootsie said:


> If you are like most knitters, you hate to weave in ends. Here is the best way I've seen to deal with this tiresome task.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great! Thanks.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I love this join, but I had one come apart just yesterday. I made the mistake of cutting the ends before soaking and blocking my DK weight shawl. I was pinning it to my blocking mats when I noticed a hole where it came apart. I was able to salvage it, but there is a sort of darker area, where i darned it together, if you hold it up and let the light pass through it. I was so disappointed in myself. I think I'm going to take a "fixing knitting mistakes" or a "seaming and finishing" class at SAFF in North Carolina next month if I can. Not the most exciting thing to learn but I need it!

Oh, gosh I'm thinking of the double knot join and not the Russian join.....DUH!


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a computer who's voice has died! Have tried to put up captions on many things - oh dear - so entertaining I forget to watch the pictures. The only thing I can enjoy is scandi serials on tv as they have 'proper' subtitles. Saving my pennies for a new PC


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Use it all the time,love it..


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I watched three different videos on this a few days ago and tried it, but it didn't work for me. I could swear I did it correctly! I wonder if it could be that it is not a good join for yarn I was using -- I Love This Cotton. I will watch this video and try again. (Hope it's not one I already watched.)

Would love to hear if anyone already familiar with RJ thinks it's "me" or the "yarn." ILC happens to be the only yarn I have on hand at the moment, or else I'd try it with something else. I'm not a big yarn stasher like some of you, as I've only started knitting A LOT lately, and I'm slow.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Update: Yes, I watched this particular video 3 times because I thought it was the best! Oh dear. 

Is it me or the yarn?


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

This is a great join. I use it when my hands aren't too shaky to hold the needle steady. There is no discernible bulk at the change. It looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> Thanks for the link to the Russian Join. I have been afraid to try this method but will give it a try on my next yarn change. I have been worried that it would make the yarn too thick in the area where the yarn is joined.


Hi, Neeterbug! I've used the Russian Join with worsted and bulky weight yarns. I can feel a bit of difference in the thickness of the item where I do this join, but it doesn't show at all. Love using this join and have never had it fail.
Jan


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> I watched three different videos on this a few days ago and tried it, but it didn't work for me. I could swear I did it correctly! I wonder if it could be that it is not a good join for yarn I was using -- I Love This Cotton. I will watch this video and try again. (Hope it's not one I already watched.)
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone already familiar with RJ thinks it's "me" or the "yarn." ILC happens to be the only yarn I have on hand at the moment, or else I'd try it with something else. I'm not a big yarn stasher like some of you, as I've only started knitting A LOT lately, and I'm slow.


Hi, Knitgogi. I've used the Russian Join with ILC yarn and didn't have any problems with it. Maybe you just need to practice it a bit more? Keep on knittin'!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Whne would you use this technique. In the middle of a row if you ran out of yar? Or?


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, I will use this next time for sure!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

This is my favorite.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

janielha said:


> Hi, Knitgogi. I've used the Russian Join with ILC yarn and didn't have any problems with it. Maybe you just need to practice it a bit more? Keep on knittin'!


That's good to know -- on the one hand. On the other hand, I'm disappointed to find out that "it's me." But you're right. I guess I just need to keep trying.

Thank you for your response, Janielha.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm wondering how it might work with lace weight two ply. Anyone already tried it?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Can't quite manage it with my fingering weight sock yarn and in trying to make my Van Gogh "Starry Night" socks to match I have had to use the magic knot. I never knot my yarn so this is killing me!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Can't quite manage it with my fingering weight sock yarn and in trying to make my Van Gogh "Starry Night" socks to match I have had to use the magic knot. I never knot my yarn so this is killing me!


I tried that once. It came apart, after the sock was finished. I wound up darning the sock after the second wear. Not what I enjoyed. *g*


----------



## gerryga (May 25, 2011)

I recently made a sweater with many different yarns and used this join when I changed yarn. It was great not to have to weave in all the ends when the sweater was completed.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried this on another link and couldn't suss it out but this link is so much better when you actually see someone doing it. Many thanks.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thank you. She makes it look easy.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

I used this Russian join today. The sock yarn I was knitting with had a knot in it. I just cut it out, did the Russian join & was on my way. As I was using magic loop, the work was all knitting & the ends were on the inside. Also, the break occurred on the top of the foot & not the bottom. It doesn't show at all & I can barely feel a slight thickness. Also, I used a tapestry needle instead of a yarn needle as the sock yarn is so fine. Love this!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. 
Pzoe


----------

